# The "I Went Nuts" Haul....



## ElvenEyes (Mar 8, 2011)

It is actually a double haul. One that came in the mail via Nyx and Sephora, the other one was a trip to the mall at Sephora, MAC and Victoria Secret.

  	I am bad at saying what things are.  I take the pics and quickly put stuff away so hubby isn't stepping all over it.  But I will do my best with the Mall Haul, first picture:

  	MAC brush cleanser, 2 Pink Cult blushes, foundation brush, Lipglass in Docile, Sheen Supreme in Behave Yourself/Bare Again,
  	Illamasqua Blush in Chased, Stila Custom Color blush

  	Lancome Blush Subtil Sheer Amourose, NARS Douceur, VS Dream Angel Mist, VS Heavenly, Tarte blush in Dollface and Amused

  	MUFE HD blush 10, YSL 11, NARS Lip Lacquer Hot Wired, Laura Mercier gloss Babydoll, VS glosses Babydoll and Intimate, gloss in Cupcake and ?, VS pencils in Ginger Spice and Soft Rose, VS lipstick in Instinct, Adorned, VIP, Whisper.

  	The other picture I can try and find out if anyone is curious, but it might take a while!  lol  Well, the Shimmerbrick by BB is in Nectar and the pencils are all by Nyx.  The pink powder blushes by Illamasqua are Katie, Nymph, Tremble, Unrequited. The BB shimmery blushes are Pink Sugar and Washed Rose.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy Toledo woman!!!! lmao Good on you for getting 2 of Pink Cult - I can see it becoming my daily fave!  Looks amazing. I'm off to bed now, but I think I may be dreaming about your haul. Is that strange? lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 8, 2011)

I honestly could not believe they even had any left, so I had no choice but to stock up!  I probably should have bought three, but I have so many others now that my face will be well blushed for the next 10 years!  I will definitely be dreaming in pink!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 8, 2011)

debs im so loving your hauls.. they really make my day! so pink. i have a feeling ill break down and get pink cult.. sigh. i wish i wasnt so weak..


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG! great haul . This is awesome enjoy all your goodies.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Mar 8, 2011)

I love your hauls too! I am living vicariously through you, hope you don't mind


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 9, 2011)

Good god !!!!! There i was thinking that id bought alot this month !!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 9, 2011)

You need more faces to makeup !


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 9, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> You need more faces to makeup !



 	lol Okay!  Road Trip! Everyone come over and we will play!  Bring whatever MU you want and we will paint the house pink!


----------



## evilpoptart (Mar 10, 2011)

OMG! I love it. I want your tarte blushes! I loved dollface as a cheek stain like 6 years ago. I want the new blush in tipsy and dollface...they're called something with amazonian clay right?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 10, 2011)

evilpoptart said:


> OMG! I love it. I want your tarte blushes! I loved dollface as a cheek stain like 6 years ago. I want the new blush in tipsy and dollface...they're called something with amazonian clay right?



 	Yes, Amazonian Clay Long Wear Blush.  I haven't tried it yet...I need to go try out some other blushes first. But I look forward to these. Pretty colours!  They seem a bit dry and cakey to me, so I will be curious as to how well they work and their staying power.


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow! Great haul, love all the nyx pencils!!


----------



## singer92286 (Mar 12, 2011)

holy awesome haul!!!!!!


----------



## chbr15 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I'm in Pink Heaven! Haha, I love hauls, and yours is definitely amazing.


----------



## megan92 (Mar 17, 2011)

daaaamn girl!!  i've never bought so much make up at once...that's intense.  i want those illamasqua blushes!  you're gonna have so much fun playing with all this stuff!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 17, 2011)

lol Yes, I had a lot of fun with this haull! Illamasque has some nice blushes and I also love my HD blushes, too.  I am having fun going through each one, each day, and really pleased with them, as well as how long most last and the various looks I get from them.  Soft, sweet, bubblegum, slightly peach, natural, bright!  It was also a very quiet day in Sephora so I was really able to go from aisle to aisle and shop like a maniac!


----------



## Alicesandra (Mar 17, 2011)

LOVE all the nyx pencils you got.

  	I always love looking at your hauls, elven!


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow that's a great assortment of products! Have fun playing...


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 18, 2011)

You did some damage! What an great haul. Beautiful choices!


----------



## fevers (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like an amazing haul! I'm dying to get my hands on an Illamasqua blush...


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Such a nice and pink haul! I am also in love with my HD blushes since yesterday that I got them! Have you already tried all these? Enjoy!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Mar 19, 2011)

wow nice haul lol so much stuff


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 19, 2011)

Romina1 said:


> Such a nice and pink haul! I am also in love with my HD blushes since yesterday that I got them! Have you already tried all these? Enjoy!



 	I have used the 3 lighter Illamasque blushes, which I love, all my HD (LOVE THEM!) my softer shimmery Lancome one, but not the Tart yet.  I am working through everything and having a blast!


----------



## laceydyan (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how awesome. I'm feeling the need to get a bunch of new stuff now!!!


----------



## sakura04 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi!
  	   Which  illamasqua powder blush (Nymph or Chased) are close to Tarte Amuse blush? 
  	Can't decide which one to pick 

  	Thanks!


----------



## JaMK (Jul 26, 2013)

I really want to try Illamasqua blushes...which one is your favorite?


----------

